# Newbie



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi guys thought I'd share some pics of my R34 GTR had the car for 6months or so and enjoying every minute. Curently running 640hp going for another map in a few weeks at Abbey Motorsport 

It's my first ever skyline coming from a Evo background..










How it looks now 









Here's my other toy EVO VIII MRFQ320


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

30 posts to go


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GT-R looks nice.
Evo looks way too low to me.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

I think its for show only Richard


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes it is a little low ***128522; I've had it since new so had my fun in it. Strictly used for shows now


----------

